# She wasn't a Golden



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

But I'm sad. The little runt kitten out of the three I am bottle feeding passed away today. She was always weaker than the other two, who seem to be doing well still. It just made me sad


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so sad Jenna, thank you for taking care of her, she knew love. Hugs.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw  Poor little kitty. You did what you could to help her!

I hope the other 2 are able to get strong and healthy!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Thank you for taking them in and loving them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It is so easy to get attached to them. I wish she had made it, but at least her sisters are doing well and at least she died in a warm place where she was loved.
It still hurts doesn't it?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for showing her love.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that! I would be very sad as well!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, I am sorry to hear that, Jenna. Baby kittens are hard to raise without a momma-you are doing well to have the other two doing so good. At least she was warm and comfortable and loved when she died.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry Jenna, poor baby just couldn't make it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ah Jenna ...so sorry. Bless you for taking in these little ones.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry Jenna you did all you could but unfortunately somethings are not meant to be but bless you for rescuing them if you hadn't I am sure none of them would have survived another day, praying that the other 2 will survive as much for you as them but you can only do the best you can do, I have read so many posts about all the rescues that you have helped and found homes for in recent times (haven't been able to help as in UK) bless you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The other two are okay. One seems perfect, the 2nd is a bit shakey but I have them on heat and constant feeding with a syringe. Keep them in your thoughts! My dog cleans them/empties their bowels and bladder.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Jenna. : ( You tried so hard and you do so much good!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Jenna, I am so sorry. 

I'm crossing my fingers for the other two little kittens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna:

I am so very sorry about the little Kitten,m but I am sure that she FELT YOUR LOVE.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry. You did your best with that sweet little one....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry about your little guy. You did your best.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of the poor kitten. My Brandy at the bridge loved kitties, so I'm sure she will watch over her. In no time baby kitten will be snuggled in her golden coat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's so sad- a new life snuffed out. She was so pretty and little.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sad to hear this  Poor sweet baby... atleast she got to know love for a short while. 

Sending good thoughts for the other two.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little thing. Life is fleeting


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

so sad, sleep softly now little one


----------

